# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Chinese bronze swords

## kevin.feng

best of the best of mine....  :Smilie: 

with special chemical coating to reduce corrosion - Warring Dynasty (B.C 500~1000)

----------


## kevin.feng

The sword called "Pi 铍 which was typically used as Jian also install long-rod as spearhead.

----------


## kevin.feng

how can i make the pic not too large?  :Confused:

----------


## Bennison N

Those are awesome, Kevin... Some of my favourites of all swords are Chinese Bronze.

This has been since I saw the ones at Suzhou Museum. Thanks for showing us, mate!

----------


## kevin.feng

congrads! i bet the value of your bronzes would hv been at least trippled in the past a few years  :Wink:

----------

